# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  χαριζω μωρα χαμστερ

## rania koko

χαριζω χαμστερακια.,φωτογραφιεσ θα βαλω απο βδομαδα γιατι ακομα ειναι ημερων και δε θελω να τα ενοχλω.εξαλλου δεν εχουν ακομα τριχωμα.η μαμα παντωσ ειναι πολυ μικρη ασπρη με μαυρογκρι ριγα..οποιοσ ενδιαφερεται ασ μου στειλει..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ποσα εκανε?
λογικα ειναι απο τις νανοσωμες φυλες ε?...
πολυ θα ηθελα να ενδιεφερομαι αλλα δυστοιχος δεν μπορω...

να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!ακομα και χωρις τριχα ειναι γλυκες!!!!!!!

----------


## rania koko

ναι μικρουλικα ειναι!! μια σταλια :winky: 5σιγουρα ισωσ και 6αλλα το1εξαφανιστηκε μεσα στην πρωτη βδομαδα και σημερα δυστυχωσ ειδα οτι λειπει και τ αλλο..μαλλον τα εφαγε..  :sad:   :sad:  οποτε μου εμειναν μονο 3.ενα καφε και 2ασπρα ..τ αλλα που δε ζουν ηταν τα μικροτερα..τωρα αρχισαν ν ανοιγουν τα ματακια τουσ και εχουν πολυ πλακα!!!ελπιζω συντομα να βρεθει καποιοσ γιατι δε μπορω να τα κρατησω για πολυ ακομα κ τα λυπαμαι να πανε σε πετ..  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Ράνια, θα είναι πραγματικά άδικο να τα στείλεις σε πετ σοπ. Αν δεν βρεθεί κανένας άλλος, και αν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή, εκτός απο το να τα δώσεις σε πετ σοπ, μπορώ να τα πάρω εγώ.

----------


## rania koko

και γω τα στεναχωριεμαι μαρια μου αλλα δεν κανει να μεινουν με τη μανα και ηδη σε1δωματιο εχω2παπαγαλακια δε μπορω και 4χαμστερ.και τη μαμα μαλλον θα τη δωσω  :sad:

----------


## Niva2gr

Η συζήτηση σχετικά με την φροντίδα των χάμστερ γίνεται εδώ:

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=617

----------


## Niva2gr

Ράνια, αν τελικά το αποφασίσεις, μπορείς να μου στείλεις τα μωρά και τώρα. Εφόσον χωρίστηκαν απο την μάνα τους μπορώ να τα αναλάβω.

----------


## rania koko

αυτα ειναι τα μωρα μου πριν λιγεσ μερεσ ..το πιο μικρουλι δυστυχωσ δεν υπαρχει πια αλλα δεν εχω πιο προσφατεσ..τωρα ειναι ακομα πιο ομορφα!!![attachment=0:7iray50h]DSC03044.JPG[/attachment:7iray50h]

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα ασπρα-καφε ειναι κουκλιααα...και τα αλλα ειναι κουκλια!
με βαζεις σε πηρασμω...ειναι υπεροχα...

----------


## rania koko

ειναι απιστευτα αγγελε!εδω εγω εχω μπει σε πειρασμο να κρατησω1.ασε..και τωρα που ειναι μικρα και εξερευνουν τον κοσμο εχουν πολυ πλακα!!!και ειναι τοοοσο απαλα....αμα θεσ παντωσ πεσ .σε κανα10μερο θα μπορω να τα δωσω..σκεψου..μικρεσ χνουδωτεσ μπαλιτσεσ!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: να και αλλη μια

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οταν ειχα και εγω χαμστερ ειχα 2 γεννες...και οντως ειναι υπεροχα...μια σταλια!!!

εγω δεν νομιζωνα μπορω...αλλα αν θες να ρωτισω κανεναν εδω στο βολο...και να στειλεις με το κτελ κανενα οκ(αν δεν βρεις γονεις στη πολη σου)

----------


## rania koko

σ ευχαριστω αγγελε..βεβαιαθελουν κανα 10μερο ν απογαλακτιστουν οποτε ελπιζω θα βρω μεχρι τοτε.αν δε βρω θα σου πω ομωσ..κ γω θελω να κρατησω το1αλλα ειναι λιγο επικινδυνο με τα πουλια..στην αρχη τα φοβοταν αλλα τωρα πανε πανω στο κλουβι και τα κοιτανε.μια φορα να τα γρατζουνισουν κατα λαθοσ,πανε τα καημενα...  :sad:

----------


## ria

[ot:3dgb27cx]ειναι πολυ ομορφα να ρωτησω ποσα χρονια περιπου ζουνε ξερεις.?και τι φροντιδα χρειαζονται..?.ηθελα να παρω ενα στην αδερφη μου..ειχε ενα ινδικο χοιριδιο το ειχαμε περιπου 3 χρονια..αλλα δυστυχως το χασαμε απο καποιου ειδους δηλητηριαση...  :: [/ot:3dgb27cx]

[warning:3dgb27cx]Θα παρακαλούσα να μείνουμε εντός θέματος.
Μαρία[/warning:3dgb27cx]

----------


## eleftheria_k

Γεία σας παιδιά! πρίν λίγες μέρες χάθηκε(πέθανε) το αγαπημένο μου hamster που το είχα μόλις 3 μήνες. Το αγαπούσα και το φρόντιζα όσο τίποτα άλλο και κάναμε παρέα τις ώρες που δούλευα στον υπολογιστή. ήτανε Winter white dwarf russian(και είχε χρώμα γκρι). Σταμάτησε ξαφνικά να τρώει και να πίνει νερό και κοιμόταν μέρα νύχτα χωρίς να κάνει την καθιερωμένη νυχτερινή ρόδα του, που παρεπιπτόντως έκανε με ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα. Το πήγα αμέσως στον κτηνίατρο και μου είπε αρχικά ότι δεν βλέπει να έχει τίποτα σόβαρο και μου σύστησε να του δώσω ζακχαρομύκητες, την μεθεπόμενη μέρα που το ξαναπήγα είχε πάθει αφυδάτωση και μου είπε ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να το κρατήσει για παρακολούθηση. Δεν τα κατάφερε όμως. Από την πρώτη μέρα που δεν ήταν καλά υποψιαζόμασταν με τον γιατρό ότι τελικά ο "μικρούλης μου" ήταν μεγάλος σε ηλικία αφού στο pet-shop που το αγόρασα δεν είχαν ιδέα. έτσι λοιπόν ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ για τα hamsterakia σου και θα ήθελα άμεσα να επικοινωνήσουμε για να το κανονίσουμε. Εγώ είμαι αθήνα.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων...

----------


## rania koko

να τα και τα 2μωρα μου!δεν ειναι να τα πιασεισ και να τα ζουλασ???ελευθερια μου πιο  σ αρεσει πιο πολυ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## rania koko

αχ,βρηκα μια πολυ καλη μανουλα για τα μωρα μου και κατι μου λεει πωσ θα ειναι τρισευτυχισμενα!!χεχε!θα τα δωσω στην ελευθερια-τα δυο των τελευταιων φωτογραφιων.. το τριτο θα το κρατησω εγω-δεν καταφερα να του αντισταθω τελικα!και μονο οτροποσ που πιανει την ποτιστρα για να πιει νερο μ εκεινα τα τοσοδουλικα μικροσκοπικουλικα χερακια με τρελαινει!-οποτε το θεμα μπορει να κλεισει.. :Happy: 
μαρια και αγγελε σασ ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σασ και την προθυμια σασ να με βοηθησετε.ειδικα χωρισ τισ συμβουλεσ σου μαρια αμφιβαλλω αν θα ειχε επιβιωσει εστω και ενα  :Happy: .
αχ!μολισ βρηκα ονομα για το μωρο μου.τοσοδουλα!τησ παει γαντι νομιζω!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

